# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Te vazhdojme rimen...

## meganoi

Pershendetje te gjithe anetaret e forumit shqiptar.Ne vecanti pershendes adhuruesit e lojrave.Me falni nese eshte nje teme tjeter keshtu,shpresoj se s'ju ngel hatri qe e hapa une ket teme.

Loja eshte keshtu: Une them nje fjali cfaredo p.sh:Anetaret e Forumit shqiptar jane shume te sjellshem.Ju duhet te vazhdoni rimen me cfaredo fjalie(qofte edhe pa kuptim)Kur behen dy vargje me rima,fillojme nje fjali tjeter e pastaj keshtu vazhdon p.sh. Une postoj:Natyra sot eshte shume e bukur.Tjetri anetar qe poston vazhdon duke thene p.sh:Ne televizor per zgjedhje shume mire jam dukur.

Pas ketyre dy fjalive antari tjeter poston nje fjali krejt tjeter.E pastaj antari tjeter vazhdon rimen,dhe e poshte shkruan nje fjali tjeter.P.sh

sa keq qe sot jam semure.(Ai i mbaron dy vargjet e para)dhe shkruan nje fjali tjeter.E te tjeret vazhdojne me rralle.

----------


## meganoi

Ja fjala e pare:Ah,sa ftohte qe kam..

Plzz pergjigjuni,postoni!!!

----------


## majla

M'ka ik burri partizan.. :i terbuar:

----------


## pranvera bica

Po kur te iku moj aman!

----------


## gloreta

per te blere corape ne dyqan

----------


## meganoi

Ato corape a i vesh a i han?(sic e thashe mund te thuhet edhe pa kuptim  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## meganoi

Kur skemi si ta vazhdojme rimen,fillojme nje fjali tjeter.'

----------


## Besoja

Nuk ta quaj sna ke çu letër

----------


## meganoi

Po ate leter ma ka grisur ni keter.

----------


## majla

E ka grise se eshte zotni..

----------


## Albela

por nuk di ku ri me shpi

----------


## gesti_7

ka nje shpi me avlli
rri gjithe diten duke pi

----------


## Albela

*pin e pin sa me smban 
mjer  shtepia qe e ka*

----------


## majla

Mjere ketrusha bishtegjate

----------


## Albela

*sa gjynaf qe ka mbet that*

----------


## [Perla]

Sot per darke do hame pate  :perqeshje:

----------


## busavata

do ham patë e patate 
speca te mbushur dhe domate

----------


## Albela

> do ham patë e patate 
> speca te mbushur dhe domate


*do pijm ver e raki do bejm qef deri ne te gdhir*

----------


## busavata

> *do pijm ver e raki do bejm qef deri ne te gdhir*


do te bejm qef  edhe me muzik
do te vijn edhe kojshit

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

po dhe ata le te vin...
po pertun shkojm i marrim me makin  :buzeqeshje:

----------

